# DL suit...



## fubaseball (Aug 16, 2013)

Ok, I have always been a raw guy. Except straps. Till recently... Suits for DL are becoming more regular in strongman. This past show I did I had 2 guys pull 1 more rep than me with a suit. And with nationals Coming up, I'll be damned if I lose because I was to proud to put a ducking suit on and get beat. 

So I bought myself the top of the line, Metal King. The orange one... I tried my buddies metal suit on and it was a 54 and fit. So I got a 54... This shit is so fucking tight I can't get it on... Any tips for breaking them in?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 17, 2013)

Way to step up your game fuse.. i can only imagine trying to break one in ..i guess everyday u wake up yard it on alone and walk around your block..   how did last week go?. Where was my report...lol.


----------



## fubaseball (Aug 17, 2013)

Well... First time using suit and I pulled a easy 685. Hardest part is actually physically getting into position


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice bro..i can only imagine once you get that dialed in some bad ass numbers be comin thru Anasci told by you..i think id love one after a while.. Hell i love the compression shirt on my joints..


----------



## fubaseball (Aug 18, 2013)

Man these suits are NOT comfortable! Haha I have bruises on my quads from this thing... I had to put the straps over a bar in squat rack and hang off the bar to get far enough into the suit


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol welcome to a powerlifters world....

They suck....my bench shirt would make me bleed...

You wont get your best lifts in it initially...it will break in and be amazing but then will fade or blowout then you have to stat over

~Nuts


----------



## fubaseball (Aug 19, 2013)

That's what I heard... Heard these, the Metal Jack Pro, take 6-8 weeks to break in... I haven't seen anyone blow theirs yet... 

But I've got some sweet bruises from yesterday


----------



## Big-John (Aug 19, 2013)

Gives a whole new meaning to NO PAIN NO GAIN.


----------



## fubaseball (Aug 19, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Gives a whole new meaning to NO PAIN NO GAIN.



No kiddin!! I'm excited to see what kind of numbers I pull... With a 675 belt less DL, I'm hoping for 750-775 once I get use to it.

I know I won't ever lose another DL event just because I didn't have a suit


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 19, 2013)

Hell yes fuse.. take no mercy from some lousy steel trying to control your advancement!


----------



## darksidefitness (Aug 21, 2013)

You can stretch the legs with a small 1Ton Hydraulic Jack. Anderson Power-lifting has a video using this technique. Also, you can hang the suit (from a rack or mono) with a bar side way. Put couple hundred pounds and this will do the trick also. In addition you can use only the brief. See a lot of strongman using just the brief instead of the whole suit. 

By the way, the squat suit (depending your technique) may be better than the deadlift suit. Ck powerliftingwatch classified for used suits!!!


----------



## fubaseball (Aug 22, 2013)

darksidefitness said:


> You can stretch the legs with a small 1Ton Hydraulic Jack. Anderson Power-lifting has a video using this technique. Also, you can hang the suit (from a rack or mono) with a bar side way. Put couple hundred pounds and this will do the trick also. In addition you can use only the brief. See a lot of strongman using just the brief instead of the whole suit.
> 
> By the way, the squat suit (depending your technique) may be better than the deadlift suit. Ck powerliftingwatch classified for used suits!!!



Thank you! Man that helps a lot!!!! A buddy told me to deflate basketballs and then pump them up in the legs for a couple days... The jack sounds easier though haha


----------



## darksidefitness (Aug 24, 2013)

Here is brother...

http://www.anasci.org/vB/powerlifti...w-titan-lifter-henry-thomason.html#post185481




fubaseball said:


> Thank you! Man that helps a lot!!!! A buddy told me to deflate basketballs and then pump them up in the legs for a couple days... The jack sounds easier though haha


----------

